# Canon t3 shooting at night



## jxi (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just signed up to get some quick tips for the moment and possibly later in the future.

I'm shooting a simple scene for a short film with a Canon t3.
Now the shooting will be at night on the beach directed towards the stars.

What advice can you give me as in settings and to properly obtain a clear shot of the scene.
I have never recorded the night sky with the camera, so as of now I'm not too sure how it'll turn out.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
jxi


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2012)

Still or video?


----------



## jxi (Sep 10, 2012)

This would be for a short video clip :]


----------

